
Citizen Science Effort Seeks to Survey the Entire Great Barrier Reef - bryanrasmussen
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/massive-citizen-science-effort-seeks-survey-entire-great-barrier-reef-180973367/
======
crismblog
interesting

------
nicwilson
Thats a looot of reef!

